# Bees love my Mexican Honeysuckle



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

We are in our 2nd year of extreme heat and drought, my neighbor has basil in his garden that the bees are on constantly. There are other insects that are attracted including butterflys, moths and small bees that are not honeybees. We had an abundance of Arrowleaf clover this spring, I have been told it does not attract bees but they were on it. So far each hive has made 2 supers that are full. 
Myron Denny


----------

